# Prog.Sprache HTBasic



## Bernie (9. Juli 2003)

Hallo Boardies,

Ich schreibe seit Urzeiten Programme auf HTBasic und möchte gerne mal
über den Tellerrand gucken, d.h. ich möchte gerne mal lernen wie man
das Teil behandeln kann bzw. wie man dazu ein Rezept schreibt. Bei
HTBasic mit dem ich arbeite handelt es sich um eine reine DOS-Vers. Die Version, die mich interessiert ist eine Windows-Varriante(9.1) der
Softwarebetreiber ist die TransEra Cop. . Das Prog. wird bei der NASA
eingesetzt und war früher mal bei Hewlett Packard. Meine Fragen also:
1. Kennt jemand von Euch das Prog.?
2. Wie und mit was schreibt man für sowas Rezepte.?

Meine Prog.Kenntnisse liegen leider nur aus dieser DOS-Ebene, keine 
Ahnung von C++, usw.

Danke falls Jemand sich die Mühe macht: Gruß Bernie


----------



## HV-Engineer (14. September 2019)

Hallo Boardies,
dies ist zwar schon sehr alt aber ich bin auch heute in 2019 noch ein User von HT Basic.
Es gibt zur Zeit von TRANSERA eine Version für Windows 10. Diese ist nicht ganz billig aber noch im Handel erhältlich. Dazu gibt es noch zusätzlich Software zu der Schnittestelle MS Office zu kaufen.
In Deutschland unter einem Vertriebsbüro Berlin kann diese Software erworben werden.
Es werden Dienstleistungen angeboten , um Portierungen alter HP Basic Disketten (LIF Format) 
auf HT Basic umzuwandeln
In Deutschland

HTBasic

Ansonsten in USA




Downloads


----------



## HV-Engineer (14. September 2019)

Hallo liebe Boardies

Ich habe lange gesucht bis ich dieses Board herausgefunden habe. Bin seit ca 1985 mit HP-Basic, Rocky Mountain Basic und später HT Basic vertraut. Meine Hauptanwendungen liegen im Bereich Elektrotechnik und Regelungstechnik. Falls es noch andere Oldtimer wie mich gibt, die diese Software nutzen und sich austauschen möchten, würde ich gerne  Erfahrungen, Tipps und Tricks auszutauschen.
Dies gilt insbesonders für den Bereich Graphik, denn die alten Kisten waren ja sehr spezifisch nach HP (Hewlett Packard Standards) ausgerichtet.

Ich würde mich freuen, wenn sich jemand auch dafür interessiert.
Grüße Norbert


----------



## andi112 (29. März 2021)

Bernie hat gesagt.:


> Hallo Boardies,
> 
> Ich schreibe seit Urzeiten Programme auf HTBasic und möchte gerne mal
> über den Tellerrand gucken, d.h. ich möchte gerne mal lernen wie man
> ...


Nun, ich kenne das HP-BASIC noch aus den 80er Jahren. Es lief auf speziellen Rechnern, wie z.B. dem HP 9836 und ähnlichen. Diese Rechner hatten jeweils einen HP-IB (GPIB, IEEE4888) Anschluss, mit dem man bis zu 16 Messgeräte steuern konnte. Später wurde HP-BASIC auf MSDOS portiert und lief somit auch auf den damals aufkommenden PC's. Ab da hieß es dann HT-BASIC. Es wurde dann später auch auf MS Windows portiert.
Die 2. Frage verstehe ich nicht ganz. Der Ursprung ist BASIC, welches um Befehle zur Steuerung von Messgeräten erweitert wurde. Natürlich wurden die Weiterentwicklungen des GPIB mit berücksichtigt. Später kamen noch Erweiterungen hinzu, mit denen man Programme im Stile von Windows schreiben konnte, was die Bedienung dieser Programme erheblich vereinfachte.
Die Preise, die für diese Programme und die Steuerkarten heute verlangt werden, sind allerdings heftig!
Ich frage mich, ob es mit HP-VEE und entsprechenden Steuerkarten eventuell günstiger ginge? Kennt sonst noch jemand alternative Möglichkeiten? Bei älteren Messgeräten kann man auf den GPIB leider nicht verzichten.


----------

